# D-Link security key



## Swirlann (Jun 10, 2012)

How can I get the security key password for my iPad?


----------



## mfw (Jun 11, 2012)

You can ask whoever set it up, or if it was you and you dont remember, login to the routers web console (I think dlink is 192.168.0.1 by default) and you can change the key from there. If you dont know the credentials to log into the web console you may have to reset your router with the reset button on the back. KNOW that you will need to re-add any other wireless devices and configurations if you do this..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You really need to talk to the person that owns/controls the router. Only they can provide you with the "password". Not all routers are set to use default password and IP's addresses.

BG


----------

